

Show HN: Would love some feedback on my new site - jrdnbwmn
http://www.jrdnbwmn.com/

======
iamshs
I don't know why, but I don't like the font. And the section, "What to expect
when working with me..." is really verbose. "Clients hire me to..." Main
points can be highlighted as a headline. "Design websites and write code.
Redesign existing site. Consulting. I think the site matter can really be
condensed a lot. Good work overall. How long did you work on this site? Good
portfolio too.

~~~
jrdnbwmn
Thanks iamshs! I'm not sure how long it took me, haha. Been working on it here
and there for a few weeks, then just got it all finished this past weekend.

~~~
iamshs
I just noticed that there is no visual cue to scroll down on the landing page.
It is just the graphic. I was confused when I landed just now, that where did
the website go.

------
coderdude
Looks awesome! The spacing is very consistent and elements have plenty of room
to breathe. The typography looks great. Really clean style.

Quick fix needed for Firefox:
[http://i.imgur.com/5RhWf2Y.png](http://i.imgur.com/5RhWf2Y.png)

~~~
jrdnbwmn
Thanks coderdude! I sent out a fix for those images

